# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > سوال: برای کنترل یک ماشین به چه چیزی نیاز هست ؟

## ABZiko

سلام، بنده یک Arduino Nano دارم و چهار تا آرمیچر که به صورت یک ماشین به هم وصل کردم، حالا سوالم اینجاست که اگر بخوام براش یک کنترلر هم بسازم به چه قطعاتی نیاز هست که اون ماشین امواج کنترلر رو دریافت کنه ؟

----------

